# Man fails to kill himself despite inciting brown snake, which bit him nine times



## Fuscus (Feb 14, 2009)

*Published:* news.com
*Source: http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25048259-17001,00.html

wonder how many threads this story will generate?
*


----------



## brettmo (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm glad he survived.
If he had of died we would be seeing more "Vicious snake attacks man 9 times!!!!11" type stories from the media


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 14, 2009)

There was a thread about this a while ago but no mention of suicide. A few people posted threads that he had died.


----------



## funcouple (Feb 14, 2009)

is it any wonder snakes have a bad name and non snake people think every snake is a killer when the likes of this guy trying to catch a snake to put in his mates fish tank. while drunk. im glad he lost his arm and will have that missing arm to remind him that the snake was smarter than him


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 14, 2009)

i can definantly think of better nicer ways to die for what ive read its a very nasty procces


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

he shouldve tried a Pseudonaja textilis textilis injection ,he may have gotten what he wanted ...


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 14, 2009)

common name??


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> common name??


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:look it up you will feel better if you find the answer yourself


----------



## slim6y (Feb 15, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> common name??



I'm not mean like RBB - it's a blue tongued lizard 

I commented on the last story... But as usual, media managed to misrepresent the fellow to the extreme - and once again I am sure they've done the same...

But hey... he survived!


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 15, 2009)

No he died a few months later due to continued complications, so we have been told...could be wrong....but this is very old news!


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 15, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:look it up you will feel better if you find the answer yourself



gimme tropical fish from south america i'll tell you the common names or scientifc names take your pick im still learning herps tho. 

thanks for the answer slimy

im learning all the time


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 15, 2009)

snake handler the post is dated 13 of feb 2009 so i think he still maybe be kicking around somewhere ....and Hooglabah its a common eastern brown snake ..slimey i aint mean i was trying to let him find it on his own ...google and you shall get


----------



## slim6y (Feb 15, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> gimme tropical fish from south america i'll tell you the common names or scientifc names take your pick im still learning herps tho.
> 
> thanks for the answer slimy
> 
> im learning all the time



Hey, it's an Eastern Brown... Sorry, It's NOT a blue tongued lizard!!! Hope you're not confused...


----------



## x0HERPER0x (Feb 15, 2009)

He said, "The snake must have smelt the blood" what a douche.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a copy of this and have had since 2005, the post may be very new but the article is very very old. The article came with a powerpoint presentation that had been used for 5 years prior to that. Obviously the person who told me he was dead was very mistaken.......


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 15, 2009)

What a loser, things must be real bad when you cant even achieve suicide.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2009)

salebrosus said:


> What a loser, things must be real bad when you cant even achieve suicide.



depression is a very serious illness. If some thing bad happens to you and your not strong enough to fight it and you have no one to talk to and unless you admit yourself to get help then know one can help you, this guy was the perfect candidate for it, he would have felt like crap...........depression I personally think well if lifes so bad why kill yourself cause it cant get any worse, life has to be pretty bad for me to want it to end. I new a guy who ended his life and in my eyes he was the most happy person ive known, nice wife house great job travelled the world had every thing going for himself then something really quick happend and we still dont know what it was that ticked him to end his life and leave his family and loved ones


----------

